# Rear window louver for B1 typ32A for sale



## -spng- (Aug 4, 2018)

Decent cobdition, comes with all accessories. Located in Tampere, Finland
Offer me PM.


----------



## -spng- (Aug 4, 2018)

Can’t add pics, but PM me ur email, and I’ll send some.


----------



## Daina Storer (Feb 28, 2020)

Before opening this page, I had no idea about Decent cobdition but you have provided it here nicely. I am now very much pleased to get help from expert writer to write my essays and all details of Decent cobdition here on this page so thank you for sharing.


----------

